# How Would You Fix This ?



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

good evenin' chaps

as you can see my trusty 20 year old Seiko's glass is a bit worse for wear,

are these scratches beyond what polishers can handle or are we talking mission impossible ?










i've never had glass polished before to know









it's only on it's 4th battery in 20 years continuous use .... not bad I say


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It all depends what the crystal is made of.

If it's acrylic (a clear plastic) you can polish out the scratches quite easily with Brasso.

If it's Seiko's own sort of mineral glass called Hardlex (which is more likely) then you may as well not even try and polish it because you will get no where fast!

the easiest way to tell which is which in my experience is to tap the glass onto your front teeth! Honestly you will feel that the glass hardlex will be harder and the plastic softer.

Also glass is usually colder to touch than acrylic.

If it is acrylic get a vileda type cloth, fold it into 4 and place it on a hard, flat surface. Pour a little brasso in the center of the cloth. Put the watch (crystal down onto the cloth) onto of the brasso and rub back and forth fairly hard and fast.

Try and go at 90 degrees to the deepest scratches. You can if needed finish off with polywatch (avaiable from Roy).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That crystal is mineral glass and cannot be polished. If you give me the numbers from the back of the watch then I can see if a new crystal is available.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

cheers Roy and pg tips for the fast reply

ouch







my teeth now tell me it's hardlex and very cold to the touch.

Japan S

3N2748

A714-5000 AO on back

or

A714-5000 T on front .... with the aid of a magnifiying glass









a great watch that has served me well.

mucho thanko


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What was the outcome of this one?

Nice watch , a pity they stopped making them.


----------

